# Doctor Who



## distressed_romeo (Apr 30, 2007)

Who's been following the series since it was relaunched? It's really growing on me...


----------



## technomancer (Apr 30, 2007)

I've actually enjoyed it, though it does feel dumbed down a bit. On the plus side they managed to get two Doctors I liked, which was more than the original series ever managed


----------



## Shikaru (Apr 30, 2007)

I watched a few episodes when it first came back on and wasn't that impressed, but I caught a few from the last series when David Tennant became the Doctor and now I'm hooked.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, big Doctor Who fan here.  

I wasn't too sure about Freema Agyeman (Martha) replacing Billie Piper as the Doctor's new companion, but I think she is fitting in really well. And I thought Billie was amazing in it. Hot too of course.

I really enjoyed this last episode with the Daleks, the way they were implanting their genes into human bodies. Very cool  .

I also really enjoyed the episode 2 weeks ago now I think it was, where they were stuck in traffic in the sky on the motorway, lol. That is probably what the roads will end up like in many years time.

Really enjoying the series so far.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, the last episode with the Daleks was a great one. 

Rumour is that the Master will be returning soon...

I just watched the episode where they brought Sarah-Jane and K9 back on Dailymotion, and that was really good as well.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 4, 2007)

Sorry to be negative, but I honestly think its awful. Cheesy, cheaply made, poorly acted, completely uninteresting to me. The only good thing about it was when billie piper was in it as a bit of eye candy 

IMO they should have left it rotting in the BBC archives, to be occasionally screened on UKTV gold.

There are so many better ways to spend a saturday night than this.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 4, 2007)

I dunno, now that they have the ability to use CGI and overall better practical effects, I can see why some people feel it's been 'dumbed down'. Now that they can actually DO & show things they used to have to describe in the old series, it's kinda become more action oriented rather than dialog driven.

Personally my wife & I enjoy it. I can't see us buying the dvd's and watching it over & over, but it's still a far cry better than 70% of what passes for TV shows here in North America.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 4, 2007)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Cheesy, cheaply made, poorly acted, completely uninteresting to me.


 
Which is the key to what made Dr Who good in the first place


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 4, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Which is the key to what made Dr Who good in the first place


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Which is the key to what made Dr Who good in the first place



+2


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2007)

Did anyone ever get into the spin-off novels? I've been on a serious Faction Paradox kick lately (hence my current avatar).


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2007)

Doctor... who...? 

Well, actually I've never seen this show, but every time any one has told me anything about it, it sounds like an insanely bizarre very British show.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> Doctor... who...?
> 
> Well, actually I've never seen this show, but every time any one has told me anything about it, it sounds like an insanely bizarre very British show.



That pretty much sums it up...


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2007)

Incidentally, Naren, you should check out this book. Pretty sure it would be your sort of thing...

Faction Paradox: The Website - Faction Paradox: The Book of the War (Ltd. Hardback)


----------



## Naren (May 8, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Incidentally, Naren, you should check out this book. Pretty sure it would be your sort of thing...
> 
> Faction Paradox: The Website - Faction Paradox: The Book of the War (Ltd. Hardback)



Looks interesting. Have absolutely no idea what it's about, though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2007)

Naren said:


> Looks interesting. Have absolutely no idea what it's about, though.



That's what pretty much everyone says when they read the blurb. It's pretty demented, but very cool...

Faction Paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As always, Wiki knows all...


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 9, 2007)

I've been a fan of Doctor Who since I was a kid. I don't remember too much about it, but it was mostly the ones with Jon Pertwee I watched, and some with Sylvester McCoy. Had some old graphic novels too.

I'd really been waiting for a return of the doctor for a long time, but it didn't seem like it was going to happen, after that TV movie that had Eric Roberts as The Master (Shudder) but then they did the animated one with Richard E. Grant, which was fantastic, but that didn't take off either...

I'd urge everyone to check out the animated one, if you get a chance, it's very cool and Grant made an excellent Doctor.

But damn, 3rd time's the charm, eh? They finally managed to resurrect Doctor Who, and made a damn good job of it too. So yes, I've been following the new series from the get-go, and aside from a few crappy episodes here and there, I think it's done it's job as a wierd and wonderfull update of the classic show.


----------



## Donnie (May 9, 2007)

I dig it.  It's not on enough over here, though.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 9, 2007)

I just watched the old 60's movies with Peter Cushing as the Doctor last night. They're so cheesey but oh so good.


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2007)

Sweet, the newer series is on the Sci-Fi channel all day.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 30, 2007)

God I miss the Sci-fi Channel!


----------



## Donnie (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, that must suck.
Got Doctor Who all day and Ghost Hunters all night.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone catch the most recent episode "Utopia"? Damn good I thought. I wish I could watch the next episode right now


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 19, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> Anyone catch the most recent episode "Utopia"? Damn good I thought. I wish I could watch the next episode right now



Yeah, Derek Jacobi was excellent in it.

The episode before that though, Blink! Mother of god, what a phenominally good story. Possibly one of the absolute best of the series.

One thing about Doctor Who that can get kinda tedious is that as a show about time travel, it very rarely includes time travel as a plot device, only as a preposition to a story. Such as time travel is how we got here, and will feature no more in the storyline. In Blink we really got excellent usage of the concept of time, and of course, it was a pretty damn scary episode too.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yeah! That was a great episode  Those weeping angels were creepy as hell.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 19, 2007)

I only saw the tail end of the last episode, but HOLY FUCK!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 19, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> Oh yeah! That was a great episode  Those weeping angels were creepy as hell.



Absolutely. One of the best creatures I've ever seen in Doctor Who.

Incidentally, the episode was written by the same guy who wrote the season 2 episode "The Girl In The Fireplace" which was also probably the best of that year, and also had far more intelligent concepts on time, aswell as having some pretty creepy monsters too.

They really should get that guy to write a whole season.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 20, 2007)

I've just been watching some season 2 over the last few hours, just finished "The Girl In The Fireplace". It was a very good episode indeed.

The writer for those episodes is Steven Moffat, who also created that sitcom "Coupling" (which wasn't bad). He's apparently set to write two episodes for season 4, which is good news


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 29, 2007)

I know I keep bumping this, but seeing as tonight is the finale of season 3 (for the Brits at least) I thought it was worthy enough 

I have to say I am rather looking forward to it. I've not been this excited about watching a BBC show, or any show for that matter, in quite a long while! It's a shame it's gonna be over though  Hopefully there'll be a new Torchwood series to tide me over until christmas (if they do another special, that is).

Am I the only one who is excited?


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, final episode tonight - can't wait!  

I'll be watching it on BBC HD too.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 30, 2007)

Shikaru said:


> I know I keep bumping this, but seeing as tonight is the finale of season 3 (for the Brits at least) I thought it was worthy enough
> 
> I have to say I am rather looking forward to it. I've not been this excited about watching a BBC show, or any show for that matter, in quite a long while! It's a shame it's gonna be over though  Hopefully there'll be a new Torchwood series to tide me over until christmas (if they do another special, that is).
> 
> Am I the only one who is excited?



Nope, I'm excited indeed. Only 10 minutes more to wait! 

However, I thought Torchwood was probably one of the worst things I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel like such a tit! I lost track of time and completely forgot about it being on  Hopefully someone puts it up on TV links tonight, else I'll catch it on BBC3 tomorrow


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw the finale tonight, having been waiting for it since I woke up this morning!!

Fucking awesome end to the series, although I'll avoid giving plot details away for the sake of those who missed it . For those who did see it though, wasn't the final 'revalation' about Captain Jack's future cool?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 1, 2007)

Overall, I thought it sucked as a finale... I just didn't like John Simm as the master.

They shouldn't have killed off Derek Jacobi, he was phenominally good.


----------



## Shikaru (Jul 1, 2007)

Caught it on BBC3 tonight, and I thought it was pretty damn good personally! Quite a large amount of cheese, but I expected that really. I rather liked John Simm as the master. I liked Derek Jacobi for the part he played, but I don't think it would've worked very well if he hadn't been killed off.

DR, the little revelation about Jack was great indeed! I'm wondering what this coming christmas special will be like at the moment. Can't wait for it!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll be tuning in for sure!

A thought; would anyone else be interested in seeing some sort of 'flashback' story on what caused the 8th Doctor to regenerate into the 9th? I'm afraid I'm wierd and thought Paul McGann had a lot of potential as the Doctor. Given that most of the mysteries about the Time War have already been revealed, there's probably not that much more to give away...

I know David Tenant's said he likes the idea of doing 'past Doctor' stories, but apparently the writers aren't keen...


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 2, 2007)

I thought the finale was fantastic. A great end to the best series of Doctor Who there has ever been IMO. I think David Tennant goes from strength to strength in the main role, and is just perfect for it. I think Freema Agyeman is brilliant too. And I have to be honest, I was dubious as to who could replace the hot eye-candy that is Billie Piper. But Freema has done a great job. And the BBC would be stupid not to bring her back for the next series.

Now all we have to do is wait until Xmas....Can't wait!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, I think Freema is ten times cuter than Billie...personal opinion.


----------



## Shikaru (Jul 2, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, I think Freema is ten times cuter than Billie...personal opinion.



 Most definitely. I rather despise Billie Piper, though maybe I'm just mad at myself for owning her awful single when I was younger. She grew on me a little when I watched through series 2 recently, but I just don't think she was that great of an actor. 

Freema has said herself she is appearing in the next series, and I think her manager said so as well. No official word from the BBC I think though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 4, 2007)

Just watched 'Battlefield' (the old Sylvester McCoy era plot-thread) on Youtube! Great stuff!


----------



## Shikaru (Jul 4, 2007)

I heard today that Freema isn't back till the second half of the next series, with Catherine Tate apparently coming back as the character from the special she was in. Not sure if this is going to work out well or not, have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmmmm...could go either way. Catherine Tate's character wasn't bad, but had the potential to become pretty annoying.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 5, 2007)

Bad, bad decision by the BBC methinks. They'll end-up regretting it.

Freema Agyeman is very well liked by alot of fans now, and they would be doing a wrong move by not bringing her back. Do the BBC think they need to bring in a new assistant every series to keep the program fresh?

Rediculous. I will not watch it if Catherine Tate becomes the new assistant.

Just an absolutely awful idea.


----------

